# Mad, burning mad at my wife!



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I have no other better place to vent so I am doing it here.

I started a project (a community one) which she wanted to do herself. She claimed its a project that she can do better than me.

Fine, no problem. I tell her if she does it she is taking charge and I will help in everything needed.

Fast forward 4 weeks. It has to start in the next few days. I asked her today what's going on (knowing that nothing is ready yet!!!) and she had an outburst on me how she cannot do it and it also somehow my fault. 

But I don't care about this blame. I care that she cannot take a project and see it to fruition. But for heaven sake tell me you can't! I will do it. Maybe not so good, but at least will do it!

I need empowered wife. She is not. She is scared and afraid to initiate anything. 

I am so upset.

Thanks guys for listening! I feel better already.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

josh,

Do you think you handled this well?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

joshbjoshb said:


> Well, I have no other better place to vent so I am doing it here.
> 
> I started a project (a community one) which she wanted to do herself. She claimed its a project that she can do better than me.
> 
> ...


Did you set her up for a fall? So you could make the point that she would fail. Some time you have to lead from the back. Look at it like a team. Everyone has different talents. Better to help her than stand back and watch her fail.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

chapparal said:


> Did you set her up for a fall? So you could make the point that she would fail. Some time you have to lead from the back. Look at it like a team. Everyone has different talents. Better to help her than stand back and watch her fail.


Reckon you’ve never tried working with a perfectionist and one who’s afraid of making a mistake.


----------

